# NW Pennsylvania trout?



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Can anyone provide any thoughts on the Tionesta/Clarion/Warren area in regard to fly fishing and trout? 

Anyone having success?

Water levels and conditions?

Not looking for specific places (I have those myself), just an overall concensus on how the fishing is in the general areas mentioned above, although if you could tell me what the hatches are and what you used, I would appreciate it.

-CD


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a NW PA fishing forum: http://forums.fishusa.com/Northwest_PA/forumid_6/tt.htm


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

After stocked or wild fish? Theres a ton of both.

I don't know the clarion area well. Right in Warren theres the Allegheny which from the dam to Warren is under trophy trout regulations and is stocked with fingerling browns and bows every year. Not sure about hatches. Don't know anything else up that way. In Tionesta theres Tionesta Creek for stocked fish. Hatches are mainly caddis but the fish don't pay much attention to them. Oil Creek near Oil City is a terrific trout stream, and hatches are excellent. 

Pm sent about wild fish.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link, stream stalker, and thanks for the info in the pm, Nick.

I won't be going until the first week in August so things could change in regard to temperature, water levels, etc.

I understand I'm looking at going during a time of year that probably isn't the best; it's just the only time I can break away long enough to go for a few days. So, unless August changes it's historic weather pattern of hot and muggy - LOL - I'll probably be seeking out those shaded smaller streams where it's a bit cooler. I also prefer a stream that isn't lined hip to elbow with other anglers, preferring the solitude, if possible.

I've fished the area below Kinzua dam and have picked up little ones on dries (5, 6" fingerlings), although I know there are bigger ones in there because the last time I was there a guy about 50 yds downstream from me landed several nice browns, my best guess is that they were between 15" and 17". (LOL.. I had been fishing for a few hours and he asked if I minded him fishing near where I was, I told him he was fine to do so and then he caught those fish on the same pattern I was using. Arrggg! )  

While I'm happy catching _any_ trout and am for the most part a C&R angler, I think my preference would be for the challenge of the wild ones. I'm not as concerned about trophy size as I am about stalking the wiley wild ones and watching them rise. The challenge of the wild ones appeals to me, for whatever reason.

I guess I'm admitting that truthfully, I'm just as happy catching a half dozen 8" brookies as I am catching one 16" brown. It's more about the experience for me.

Thanks for the responses and the link, guys. I appreciate you taking the time to post!


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Copperdon, My son and I were just there this weekend. We were fishing Spring Creek, in Marienville just outside Clarion. We tore it up again. This was the 3rd weekend that we've had great success. We were just using our casting rods and trossing red worms and wax worms. The water clarity was good a little to clear if you ask me. We could see the fish and they could see us. Made fishing a little challenging but fun. We will be up there fishing for the 4th and many other weekends to follow so I will let you know how everything is up that way. Good Luck


----------

